# Three sheds into one



## P.j.Ofurey (2 Aug 2021)

1956 wooden garage, 1972 concrete pre cast garage, 6x8m cladded workshop.


----------



## paulrbarnard (2 Aug 2021)

Are you nesting them like Russian dolls?


----------



## P.j.Ofurey (2 Aug 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> Are you nesting them like Russian dolls?


Seven bird roast


----------



## artie (2 Aug 2021)

Nice and tidy just like me.


----------



## bourbon (2 Aug 2021)

that's a bit cramped


----------



## TRITON (2 Aug 2021)

Ooh look, I can see a bit of floor 

If you take a piece of plywood and lay it on top of some of the clutter, it creates an entire new surface to place more clutter on


----------



## Cabinetman (2 Aug 2021)

Love the numberplate on that last photo – is it real?


----------



## TRITON (2 Aug 2021)

I'd a friend years ago had a Suzuki GSX-R either 1000 or 1100 something like that, i dont know how that model went(though i remember him stating something about the R bit, cant remember now. It was an old one.

His numberplate though had the three 6's in it. And when I went over to the Isle of Man for the TT I remember seeing another big suzuki also with three 6's in the plate. Must have been from the same release time.


----------



## P.j.Ofurey (6 Aug 2021)

Cheers, the clutter is due to the roof having leaked, ( and a tiny amount of hoarding ) .
I am spending as much time as possible getting this space sorted.
D666 GOD is a modified plate …. 
next project is making solid brass balls


----------

